# New attempt at Photo Manipulation and Water Dress! WARNING...NSFW!



## rockangelphotography (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey i was playing around with learning how to do a water dress and this is the first attempt for me...
all images are stock 
background: arthame..deviantart.com
model: mjranum-stock ..... deviant art.com



my manipulation:


----------



## TwoRails (Feb 1, 2009)

Interesting shot, overall, and creative.  That "special" star burst, IMHO, seems out of place


----------



## rockangelphotography (Feb 1, 2009)

TwoRails said:


> Interesting shot, overall, and creative. That "special" star burst, IMHO, seems out of place


 

yeah i just didn't like nipple hanging out...kind of bothered me


----------



## What (Feb 1, 2009)

Stunning and creative!


----------



## stsinner (Feb 1, 2009)

rockangelphotography said:


> yeah i just didn't like nipple hanging out...kind of bothered me



When photographing a bare-breasted model?  That's weird.  Maybe you shouldn't photograph them with nipples bared, then..

But, as for the picture, it's amazing!!


----------



## TwoRails (Feb 1, 2009)

rockangelphotography said:


> yeah i just didn't like nipple hanging out...kind of bothered me


Gotta stay focus on the art and beauty of nature.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 1, 2009)

I don't like the 'star' covering the nipple, and I have to admit that the right breast "melting" just doesn't look right.


----------



## rockangelphotography (Feb 1, 2009)

stsinner said:


> When photographing a bare-breasted model? That's weird. Maybe you shouldn't photograph them with nipples bared, then..
> 
> But, as for the picture, it's amazing!!


 


Like i said in the first post...ALL IMAGES ARE STOCK.... i just did the manipulation....geez


----------

